# Copper IUD questions...



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi ladies! I have a wonderful 3 year old little boy but we're seriously considering not having any more children. I'm still young (24) and I realize I may change my mind some years down the road. 

We've used condoms in the past, but the past couple months we've gone w/o and I really don't want to go back to them again...I'm a bit spoiled now 

I've tried the bc pill before and had horrific physical side effects, so no hormones for me, please. I've also tried a diaphragm and wasn't happy with it either, as the spermicide caused a bad reaction.

So...from what I've seen, a Copper IUD(Paragard) would be the next best option, right? No hormones, 99.4% effective, good for longer term. BUT then I read that 22% of women could not conceive within a year after having the IUD removed. This concerns me a little. I definitely DO NOT want to get pregnant right now, but what if I change my mind in a few years? Is this going to jeopardize my chances later if we want another baby?

I've seen several of you mention that you are using the Copper IUD...can you give me your experiences using it? Pros, cons, etc? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 17, 2011)

I haven't used it but am seriously considering it. I'm curious to hear what everybody has to say


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mgirl : Me again!

I LOOOOVVEEE & highly recommend the copper IUD paragard. There isn't that many things I rave about in life, but this is one of them! Ha ha 

I have never heard that statistic about the 22% not being able to conceive afterwards though. Before I got mine, I did tons of research, visting birth control forums- asking questions, read a ton of articles, online, comparing other birth control methods, I was only up for non-hormonal. I even read that women who get their tubes tied have a slightly higher risk of getting a hysterectomy INFORMATIVE: Tubal Ligation Reversal Problems I wanted no part of that, I prefer to keep my womanly hormones as long as nature intends. And maybe coincidence , maybe not, but 4 women I know needed one not too many yrs after a Tubal. 

Yrs ago, there was a BAD IUD on the market, the Dalkon Shield, this gave IUD's a bad wrap, many lawsuits. Paragard is a whole different IUD and not with those problems. IN other countries, they use these MORE than the US. 

The perfect candidate is a woman who has had at least one child (having the uterus stretched once -may make it less likely to come out- I think that is what I read), who is totally mongomous (if not, you run a higher risk of getting pelvis flammatory disease with multiple partners- but this is true anyway regardless of birth control method), you have a NORMAL shaped uterus, and if you do NOT have a copper allergy obviously. 

My aunt had a paragard for approx 8 yrs - hers was inserted WITHOUT having experiencing a pregnancy (some docs do not recommend this), when she was 40, they took it out & although it took her a year or 2 to conceive (probably more age related) she DID ! So her Paragard worked fine, never hurt her uterus or anything like that. SHe had a full term healthy baby girl.  She never had an issue with hers. 

Some claim IUD's abort the sperm & the egg, and are adamantly 
against this form of birth control. You can google this if a concern, one of my christian friends ranted on me when I voiced I loved my IUD . How she wouldn't ever , she claims it is continually aborting babies. I guess she will never look at me the same as I still love my iud! 

The copper IUD can stay in for up to 12 full yrs! The doc told me I did not even have to check the string, not to worry about it . It is easily inserted in less than 5 minutes on a Doc's appointment, I had mine put in on the way home from having my last C-section, I didnt waste any time at all. The cramp will be painful for a minute, kind of like a Pap smear but stronger. You can ask to be numbed, the nurse talked me out of it ! I survived just fine. You will have spotting for a few days, maybe a week and your 1st couple periods after getting this inserted may likely be heavier than you are used too but after that , having mine in (been over 3 yrs now) It is like having nothing , exactly the same as everything was before I even had it. Amazing device. 

I did have one friend who had trouble getting hers inserted, so she had a bad experience, they just couldnt do it and of coarse you will read stories online that is NOT favorable. More problems with the Hormonal Mirena though - in comparison to the Copper non-hormonal Paragard. 

Just my 2 cents !


----------



## Lisa2008 (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow simplyamorous , i like your comment it is not 2 cents at all , this is like 100 dollars ))) worth of advice,,. IS IT TRUE THAT to insert the IUD you must have your period?? 
i am thinking about getting the IUD, I have right now a almost 3 yeard old daughter, but i am separating and i am afraid to get pregnant again from the same dude... rather be prepared than unprepared,


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Lisa2008 said:


> Wow simplyamorous , i like your comment it is not 2 cents at all , this is like 100 dollars ))) worth of advice,,. IS IT TRUE THAT to insert the IUD you must have your period??
> i am thinking about getting the IUD, I have right now a almost 3 yeard old daughter, but i am separating and i am afraid to get pregnant again from the same dude... rather be prepared than unprepared,


Here is another informative article. 

ParaGard Intrauterine Device – Copper IUD - Hormone-Free ParaGard Intrauterine Device

It can be inserted anytime during your menstral cycle.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I have the Mirena IUD and when I had my first one inserted, they said they recommended doing during your period simply because your cervix is softer then and the procedure is a little easier.

I'm on my second one now and since the Mirena stops your periods, the second one was put in who knows when in my cycle and it didn't seem much different either way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

we used a diaphragm for many years without accident. And she got pregnant twice without trouble right after not using it.




MGirl said:


> Hi ladies! I have a wonderful 3 year old little boy but we're seriously considering not having any more children. I'm still young (24) and I realize I may change my mind some years down the road.
> 
> We've used condoms in the past, but the past couple months we've gone w/o and I really don't want to go back to them again...I'm a bit spoiled now
> 
> ...


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

MEM11363 said:


> we used a diaphragm for many years without accident. And she got pregnant twice without trouble right after not using it.


Er, you guys used the diaphragm or the Copper IUD for many years?


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I was just mentioning an alternative. The diaphragm was made out of some type of rubber. It never "failed" - no accidental pregs. And it had zero side effects.




MGirl said:


> Er, you guys used the diaphragm or the Copper IUD for many years?


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I used to have a copper IUD, but it expelled--the reason it didn't work for me was because I was too young (20 years old at the time) and had not previously been pregnant. I knew these risks going in, and I still wanted to try it, as it usually works for people in my demographic, but there are higher expulsion rates. While I had it, it was great! I loved it and didn't have any of the side effects like bad cramps, heavy periods, etc. It was a really sad day when I had to have it taken out. 

Since then it's been almost 2 years and I haven't experienced any problems with my cycles. I haven't gotten pregnant, but I'm not trying to get pregnant at the moment so that's a plus  I don't think it had a negative impact on my fertility; as far as I can tell, I've been ovulating normally (I use fertility awareness) and haven't experienced worse cramps or anything. 

Also, it's really important to consider the typical rates of infertility--about 14% of couples experience fertility issues within the first year. When compared with the 22% statistic, there's not that much of a difference--in fact, depending on the study, it might not even be a statistically significant difference from the normal rates. Additionally, there could be other factors contributing to the statistic, including the average age of the women (since IUDs last up to 10 years, it's quite possible that the women in the study were slightly older than average, which can decrease fertility). Anyway, I don't know the details about any of it, but I just wanted to say that there are all sorts of other factors to include when making a decision for yourself. Definitely ask your doctor about these things, as s/he will probably have the most info 

Those who say that it causes abortions are not aware of the facts! Don't listen to your friend, SA, it's safe and does NOT cause abortions--it acts in several ways, namely to harm sperm and alter the cervical fluid so that sperm can't make it to the egg. So it's morally sound in my opinion at least.

Another great resource to check out is IUD Divas where individuals post personal experiences with their IUDs. Don't let them scare you with insertion stories--it really is NOT that bad, it's a very simple procedure and you probably won't experience that much pain... Be sure to milk it for all it's worth though--if you're lucky, you can convince your SO to bring you chocolate and ice cream!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

lime said:


> Those who say that it causes abortions are not aware of the facts! Don't listen to your friend, SA, it's safe and does NOT cause abortions--it acts in several ways, namely to harm sperm and alter the cervical fluid so that sperm can't make it to the egg. So it's morally sound in my opinion at least.


Oh no worries here. I have many christian friends, I am used to them getting on me about this thing of that, I tend to speak my thoughts even though they might look down on me, let them judge if that makes them feel better. It kind of amuses me at times. Doesn't everyone feel THEY know the facts. I felt I was pretty well versed on the IUD thing -after all my research. I am totally with you on your IUD thoughts. 

I am sorry it expelled for you, I guess my Aunt was a lucky one -She was late 20's or so when she got hers . 

I have a funny story. Someone asked me, since I have so many kids, was I planning on another, I said "I got an IUD", she Looked at me real kinda slow & strange and it dawned on me she thought I meant a DUI --just a very funny moment. I gave her a little education that day. Many women know so little about this tiny copper T-shaped wonder.


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

MEM11363 said:


> I was just mentioning an alternative. The diaphragm was made out of some type of rubber. It never "failed" - no accidental pregs. And it had zero side effects.


Okay, gotcha. I did use the diaphragm when we first got married but I had a nice so pleasant side effect from the spermicide you also have to use with it, so it's a no-go for that one for me.

I'm thinking since I've already had a baby and I don't want *any* hormones, the copper IUD will likely be the choice for me


----------



## gasunrise (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm on my second Paraguard and love them. Birth control medications mess up my seizure meds so I had to find an alternative. Have my first IUD for 7 years, had it removed and within six months was pregnant (no problems at all), after having my son had a new IUD put in place and have had no issues at all. 

Typically with an IUD you have lighter periods and less cramping which has been the truth for me. IMHO, they are a fantastic alternative bc method.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

gasunrise said:


> Typically with an IUD you have lighter periods and less cramping which has been the truth for me.


Generally our periods are heavier for a month of 2 after insertion -then go back to completely normal .

For women who are coming off of the Pill, it will apprear much heavier for them -as the pill gave them lighter periods, some women are shocked at the difference since they are not used to regular periods without hormones, and complain the IUD was the cause of Heavier periods, not realizing this would have been thier "normal" flow without any hormones. 

I have never heard of a Copper IUD making them lighter. I guess it can affect women in different ways. 

Mine is exactly the same as before I got it, no lighter, no heavier. 

Now the MIRENA Hormonal IUD will make them much lighter, even almost stopping them. (those can be kept in for only 5 yrs, but I would never choose a hormonal IUD- might as well stay on the pill)


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Now the MIRENA Hormonal IUD will make them much lighter, even almost stopping them. (those can be kept in for only 5 yrs, but I would never choose a hormonal IUD- might as well stay on the pill)


Actually, Mirena in most cases DOES stop periods. Other than some spotting when I had my second one put in, I haven't had a period in probably nearly 7 years. It's great--I anticipate having one more put in after this one and then should be close enough to menopause to not have to worry again.

However, as far as the hormones goes, with the Mirena, they work very differently than with birth control pills. The dose is tiny and localized, making it much less likely to cause the kinds of physical and emotional reactions that many people see in oral contraceptives. Since it works practically topically to reduce the lining of the uterus (and thus, periods) it's also a great choice for avoiding drug interactions. 

Like gasunrise, I initially had to look for an alternative to pills because of an interaction with seizure meds I was taking for my migraines. I wasn't really willing to have either migraines OR babies, lol. I liked the idea of low/no periods and went with the Mirena and haven't had any problems with drug interactions or hormonal side effects in the 7 or 8 years since. I will say though, that I never did prior to an IUD either.

Whichever "variety" you choose, I can't recommend them enough! I think it's just insane how underutilized these are in the U.S.!


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I absolutly love my Mirena! this is my second one. The hormones are very minimal and I have not even noticed any hormonal effects.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Shianne said:


> I absolutly love my Mirena! this is my second one. The hormones are very minimal and I have not even noticed any hormonal effects.


Hey there Shianne--how are you doing? Haven't seen you around for a while--I was thinking about you the other day and hoping things were still going well for you!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

COGypsy said:


> Whichever "variety" you choose, I can't recommend them enough! I think it's just insane how underutilized these are in the U.S.!


I totally agree! It seems crazy to me these are so overlooked. 

You know much more about the Mirana than me, I never took the time to read up on this one. I have heard the hormones are much less than the pill - so this would make a REALLY GREAT alternative for many many women who have a hard time with the pill & would love the added benefit of no periods. 

I know one lady who had the Mirena after her 1st daughter, took it out, had another baby girl and I think she got another one, so she is happy with it.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I had a Mirena in and took it out while thinking I could do another surrogate pregnancy. My uterus was examined by a reproductive endocrinoligist via saline ultrasound and he approved me for pregnancy and said I still have a beautiful uterus and could start right away.
He said that it rebounds very fast.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I totally agree! It seems crazy to me these are so overlooked.
> 
> You know much more about the Mirana than me, I never took the time to read up on this one. I have heard the hormones are much less than the pill - so this would make a REALLY GREAT alternative for many many women who have a hard time with the pill & would love the added benefit of no periods.
> 
> I know one lady who had the Mirena after her 1st daughter, took it out, had another baby girl and I think she got another one, so she is happy with it.


Yep, Mirena releases progestin only, which I believe fewer people have the reactions and problems with, in the traditional birth control pill combination. And it's released locally, so it acts pretty much topically and once the source is gone, fertility should come back pretty much right away since cycles etc. never changed, only the lining that was there to shed. It's apparently recommended too for women with troublingly heavy periods for just that reason.

I'm on, and have been on a wide variety of meds off and on over the years, so I'm a veritable cornucopia of pharmaceutical knowledge, let me tell ya!


----------



## MKSICav27 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have paraguard, and my only complaint would be the HORRIBLE periods that come along with it. For the first two months I had a continuous HEAVY period (almost unmanageable...) and then they started getting farther and farther apart. I am on 8 months now, and I have heavy periods every 3 weeks or so... but I still get spotting in between. All this period stuff tends to interfere with my sex life.

I have heard about the difficulties conceiving after an IUD, but these things are rare, and you may just have to give it a year or so for your body to be ready. But I think you will be fine  I would recommend it over hormones any day... I have the same problems as you-- hormones don't agree with me. (I've got enough of my own!)


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

LOVE the copper iud!!! I am hormone sensitive, I get weight gain and irritability really easily from birth control methods, I have tried them all. I've had my paragard in for 2 years with nary a worry. And it lasts for 10 years, although ob-gyns like to remove them earlier than that. Also the second it's removed you could go right out and get knocked up if you wanted another one with your husband. They are amazing, all women in the US should be using these!


----------



## AvaTara539 (Apr 10, 2011)

Also on the heavy periods note, mine have actually gotten lighter since I started using paragard- every woman responds differently to it.


----------



## Tantalizing (Apr 11, 2011)

I had the copper IUD when my first child was 3 and got pregnant 4 months later. I wouldn't suggest it to anyone. I had problems with hormones, and Planned Parenthood said it was the best choice for me. I say NO, but it's up to you, I don't think birth control works anyway, all of my kids were conceived while I used a method, I have 3, my tubes are tied and everything else (my Dr. knew I was done).


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Tantalizing said:


> I had the copper IUD when my first child was 3 and got pregnant 4 months later. I wouldn't suggest it to anyone. I had problems with hormones, and Planned Parenthood said it was the best choice for me. I say NO, but it's up to you, I don't think birth control works anyway, all of my kids were conceived while I used a method, I have 3, my tubes are tied and everything else (my Dr. knew I was done).


Did you have any other problems with it?(_besides the fact that you still got pregnant, obviously_)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Accually every form of birth control has it's risks of failure, even vasectomies (know a friend who it failed for her husband!), even tubal ligation believe it or not, the IUD is less riskier than the pill though. But generally it will not allow the pregnancy to survive, though I have heard where it did not affect it ! 

I am wondering in your situation , Tantalizing, if this baby is with you NOW ?


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Just to clarify to anyone reading this thread.

There are 2 types of IUDs (both are mentioned in this thread):

1. Paragard(Copper) IUD: Made of copper. No hormones involved. The copper affects the way the sperm move and does not allow them to make contact with the egg. Side effects are possible heavier periods for the first several months. Can be used for up to 10 years, then replaced with another one.

2. Mirena IUD: made of flexible plastic. Releases a low amount of low amount of progestin levonorgestrel over a 5 year period. Prevents pregnancy by affecting the movement of sperm, by thickening cervical mucus to hinder sperm, by changing the lining of the uterus to prevent implantation, and occasionally by preventing ovulation. Side effects include all of those associated with hormone use. 

Just wanted to clear things up, since many women have been referring to both types of IUDs.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My OBGYN told me the Paragard is good for 12 yrs, this article says it is currently approved for 10 years use, however the newest data show it actually remains effective for at least 12 years, and perhaps beyond, after which it should be removed and replaced if desired.

Paragard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My OBGYN told me the Paragard is good for 12 yrs, this article says it is currently approved for 10 years use, however the newest data show it actually remains effective for at least 12 years, and perhaps beyond, after which it should be removed and replaced if desired.
> 
> Paragard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Nice!


----------



## Wendybird (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm brand new here, but wanted to weigh in on this one. I used the copper IUD for a couple of years between my kids and for 10 years after my second. It was wonderful! My periods weren't heavier after the first one or two, but more importantly I was interested in sex again. On the pill I could have gone the rest of my life without sex. 
One of the reasons I got it was I knew so many doctor's wives who used them. The only reason I don't have one now is I have had a hysterectomy.
FYI, my understanding about how a copper IUD worked is that the copper causes the uterus to be a hostile environment so that the eggs won't fertilize. Admittidly, one of my daughter's friends was delivered along with the failed IUD  But I have also known 2 women who got preg. after tubal ligations. Hazzards of working for a midwife.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

MGirl said:


> Hi ladies! I have a wonderful 3 year old little boy but we're seriously considering not having any more children. I'm still young (24) and I realize I may change my mind some years down the road.
> 
> We've used condoms in the past, but the past couple months we've gone w/o and I really don't want to go back to them again...I'm a bit spoiled now
> 
> ...


What I heard is that a mechanical IUD does not prevent pregnancy but only prevents implantation. So if your egg does become fertilized, even though there are no hormones in the device, you will go on one heck of a roller coaster ride. Theoretically you could have a fertilized egg every month.

Some people do have a reaction to the copper.


I think condoms are a good choice.
But that's for me because I'm against messing with hormones but also against conception that has no chance of surviving. It seems such a burden on one's system. So many potential false alarms. I couldn't handle it.


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

I had paraguard and was miserable. Crazy heavy periods, bleeding every single time I had sex and everything down there had a metallic smell (sorry probably tmi). I finally had it removed and had my tubes tied. I would not recommend it.


----------

